# Fitness First Membership



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

I have read that the minimum membership for fitness first is 12months. I will be in dubai for 3-6 months but really need access to the gym during this period,do they offer shorter term contracts?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you try calling Fitness First and asking them this question?


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Did you try calling Fitness First and asking them this question?


I am not in Dubai at the moment and all the gyms I have been a member off never give you information about special deals on the phone. You have to visit the gym and speak to a member of the sales team. Just trying to do some research before I arrive.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Where will you be living? most apartment buildings have their own gyms. Otherwise Hayya Clubs do 3 month membership (+ 1 month free).


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Wandabug, my apartment building hasnt got a gym but I will check out Hayya clubs, thanks for the info. 




wandabug said:


> Where will you be living? most apartment buildings have their own gyms. Otherwise Hayya Clubs do 3 month membership (+ 1 month free).


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

R_Smithy said:


> I have read that the minimum membership for fitness first is 12months. I will be in dubai for 3-6 months but really need access to the gym during this period,do they offer shorter term contracts?


Fitness First is pretty bad when it comes to membership flexibility. I was paying for platinum membership, but ridiculous client service. I asked to speak to the club manager and the guy at the reception goes like, "Im the manager"..really?....think I meant GM of the club, not Account manager.. on my way to cancelling membership second time around.

Haya is pretty good, been there a few times. A new gym opened up recently in Dubai Marina Park Island. You could check that out as well, if you'll be living near by the area.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Also Fidelity at The Almas Tower - JLT

Welcome to Fidelity Fitness

There are lots of options depending on where you live.


----------

